

Ask HN: Help - I need a Technical Consultant. - rockfile4

I do not have a technical background, but I have a project I am really excited about executing.<p>I have a ton of great business experience and am prepared to fund the launch of my concept. I plan to direct strategy, marketing, sales and finance.<p>I would love to find a technical cofounder, but I don't even know where to begin the process of figuring out what technical skills i am looking for.<p>I am hoping to find someone with great general technical experience who, for a generous consulting fee, would spend an hour or two with me helping me define the specs of a great technical cofounder or employee.<p>I am also happy to take you out to a nice dinner or a beer if you are in NYC :)<p>My project includes building a platform for video-chatting.<p>I can be reached at charley.severs at gmail.<p>Thanks in advance for your help!
======
rockfile4
Update - Thanks to the many people who contacted me via email. I have a
handful of conversations lined up for today and will report back to HN on my
progress.

~~~
rockfile4
Based on some valuable input from some generous HNers, I have put together an
RFP <http://bit.ly/cOLvkm> and some basic wireframes <http://bit.ly/9VytJl>

I am interested in feedback and proposals.

Thanks very much.

